# 7.3 Powerstroke CPS sensor



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a 96 F350 7.3 PSD with a manufacturing date of 6-96; which CPS sensor do I need, the black one or the grey one? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

You will want to get the grey one. It's Ford part number ends in "B". The black one is the older version that was recalled last year. A blue one from an International T444E will also work fine!, but the gray one from Ford should be the best and cheapest version. I've paid about $30 Cdn. for them.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Whats the difference btw the two?


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been told that the gray sensor has improved electronics inside over the older black sensor. I have replaced dozens of CPS's over the years and have seen that the black sensors have the highest failure rate by far followed by the blue International ones. I have never seen a gray coloured sensor fail yet, but they have only been around 1 or 2 years. All 7.3L Powerstroke/T444E CPS's are interchangible when dealing with similar model years in my experience.

The Ford part number for the GREY SENSOR is F7TZ-12K073-B


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Gray is the new sensor as mentioned.......some guys have had issues with them as well, and noticed an improvement when going back to the black. Of course they were all chipped so I don't know if it makes a difference on a stock truck.
Some guys have had failures with the gray sensor as well.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I got a black one as a backup; should work in a pinch. Guess I'll pick up a grey for a backup backup.


----------

